# What is your top speed?



## Wschoenm (Oct 25, 2010)

And on what board setup?
I have no idea about what speeds other boarders can reach. Therefore this question.

Mine was 100.2km/h, black groomed slope in Ischgl.
Burton supermodel x with Cartels.


----------



## fmx83 (Sep 9, 2010)

Me and some of my instructor buddys clocked 70 on the steepest groomer at our resort.
and i was on a 159 wide burton mayhem with burton custom bindings. my buddy garron was on his noodle rome artifact but good riders can go fast on anything with a good wax


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

I've been wondering about that since last year. What do you guys use to clock yourselves? Anything cheap out there that will do this? I'm not that interested in it to fork over 2-300 bucks on a GPS.


----------



## EagleTalons (Oct 10, 2010)

You could probably use an Android app to see how fast you went.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

While the weather wasn't cooperating last year, I did plenty B-chute bombs in an effort to making groomers exciting. This involves making about 3 turns on a steep-ass groomed double-black diamond. My stupid Garmin GPS crapped out last year, but I know I was zoooooming. Good o'l 156 Atomic Hatchet, the board that does everything.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

You can download apps on Android that'll do it. Won't be as accurate as a true GPS, but it'll get you in the ballpark.

Nk clue what my fastest is, but I'm sure it occurred on Frenchman at Keystone right after they reopen it at 5 for night riding and it would be on a 160 NS Heritage and Ride SPi's.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

Anything besides smart phone apps? I won't get one till they make one that is construction friendly like my motorola. 

I know I clocked some pretty fast runs down motezuma last year, I was making a conservitive estimate at 40-45. I think I was getting faster speeds on the blues I explored. I know I was turning some faster runs on Dercums, I'm Guessing mid 50's. On the steeper runs I tended to speed check a bit more, I let myself go more on the lighter slopes. It would be interesting to know for sure.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

You should be able to find older used handheld gps's for well under $100.
Even though I have a crappy phone my friend just got an Evo so that will be used this season to push us to hurt our selves.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

john doe said:


> You should be able to find older used handheld gps's for well under $100.
> Even though I have a crappy phone my friend just got an Evo so that will be used this season to push us to hurt our selves.


Make sure you hit a tree while you are avidly staring at your phone.:laugh:


----------



## anti-bling (Apr 21, 2010)

Not sure about snowboarding, but skateboarding just had the speed record broken.
130 km/h.

YouTube - New Skateboarding World Speed Record of 130.08 km/h (80.83 mph)


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

JeffreyCH said:


> Anything besides smart phone apps? I won't get one till they make one that is construction friendly like my motorola.


The Motorola Defy is getting ready to drop for T-Mobile. Water resistant, shock resistant, etc.


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

Sorry to bring this up again.
But for those who are android users the app called "Mytracks" is AMAZING! Used it hiking and longboarding all summer. it clocks your speed, maps your trail, gives you elevation gain and loss etc. and graphs it out for you.

I don't know what My speed on the mountain is yet but on a longboarding this summer I averaged 26mph.. I'm sure other people have gone much faster but hey it was my first summer ever on a skateboard. 

PS. 69/70 is absolutely nuts!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

88 mph at which point the flux displacement occurred and I traveled back to November 5th 1955.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> 88 mph at which point the flux displacement occurred and I traveled back to November 5th 1955.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

I don't think GPS is as accurate as a timing trap or radar gun. I believe the loss of altitude gives a faster than actual speed with most low end gps devices.

At $72.25 the Bushnell Velocity Speed Gun is a relatively cheap and accurate device.
Bushnell Velocity Speed Gun with Digital Speed Technology


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

HoboMaster said:


>


Great Scott!


----------



## yusoweird (Apr 6, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> A 169 Atomic Radon with Rome Arsenal bindings; super stiff, stable setup on a very well groomed run at Timberline Lodge one evening, I clocked 62 MPH on the GPS.
> 
> Yes, alcohol WAS involved....:laugh:


That means you are actually going about 15% faster if the slope angle is about 30 degrees. So it is more like 71 MPH. GPS normally estimates horizontal speed.


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

Grizz said:


> I don't think GPS is as accurate as a timing trap or radar gun. I believe the loss of altitude gives a faster than actual speed with most low end gps devices.
> 
> At $72.25 the Bushnell Velocity Speed Gun is a relatively cheap and accurate device.
> Bushnell Velocity Speed Gun with Digital Speed Technology


Now this I got to get... potential for a lot of fun with strangers. Excuse me ma'am, I'm going to have to cite you my number for going over the speed limit..... alright guys, everybody stand back, I'm about to reach terminal velocity 

LOL... no? ok sorry


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

45mph on a longboard and probably about the same or a little less on snowboard. Never tracked my speed on snow, its just not as scary so i dont think about speed.


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

CMSbored said:


> 45mph on a longboard and probably about the same or a little less on snowboard. Never tracked my speed on snow, its just not as scary so i dont think about speed.


If you're not scaring the shit out of yourself everyday, you're doing it wrong
:cheeky4:


----------



## yusoweird (Apr 6, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> I am no GPS engineer, but I believe it is actually the reverse. I know that the FAA warns about GPS speeds on GPS instrument approaches that the pilot should only pay attention to indicated airspeed not GPS speed because in the decent, the aircraft is actually traveling faster than the GPS shows resulting in potential runway over run.I think in a climb, the speed reads faster than actual......:dunno:
> 
> This also may be out of date for today anyway since they used to actually deliberately degrade accuracy (the D.O.D) for security reasons. It is my understanding that this is no longer the case and that vertical GPS measurement is now very accurate.


I think in both cases, GPS with poor vertical accuracy will probably assume that elevation did not change. So both decent and climb will estimate slower than actual speed. It really depends on the actual device software. But my bet is that in most situation, they will estimate slower than actual speed.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Wolf, let's test it. I'm curious to see for myself. GPS vs Radar. When we get a base on Stadium you can be the crash test dummy. Were you using a dedicated GPS or an app on a GPS enabled phone?


----------



## goleee33 (Oct 14, 2009)

last year i hit 58mph on my gps. So according to above it might be a lil bit faster. Using a 158 Herr Vaughnster. It was pretty damn fast.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

I thought something like thtis would be cool, more accurate and cheap. 
Amazon.com: Tech 4 O SI- Ski 1 Speedometer: Sports & Outdoors: Reviews, Prices & more

Apparently it doesn't work though :dunno: at least not to the three reviews I read


----------



## tAo77 (Oct 14, 2010)

If you really want to know your speed you need these. Recon-Zeal transcend


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Those goggles are so incredibly badass, but if you're anything short of a pro, you're just going to look like a complete tool wearing them


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Shit dude, I could care less if I look like a tool wearing them.... That is if I could afford them in the first place :laugh:


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

LOL I think i'd look like a bigger tool pointing a speed gun at my buddy as he zooms on by... and i wouldn't even put that past me... so i dono about the goggle.. maybe ill wear a shirt that says "I'm Rich Bitch" in case anyone thought I was genuinely interested in how fast I was going

In all honestly though, I think i'm the only one not impressed with these goggles. Maybe version 2.0 next year


----------



## irrballsac (Dec 31, 2011)

Hate to bring up more dead threads, but I'm really curious and after searching a few different things I came up on this old post. Does anyone have any great app recommendations for iPhone for gps/ speed measuring?

Or would an old garmin gps be better off?

What are most of you out there using?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm a math dyslexic with ADD, so this thread gives me a headache, but isn't *this* the way horizontal inaccuracy would work to log a speed _slower_ than actual speed?


Hope so!!! Means my top speed of 35+ MPH was actually _faster_! (...I know, I know! ...but I'm a first season NooB. So _that_ max speed impresses the F#%$ out of me!  ) {...scared the F#%$ out of me too!!} 

I jumped from 15-18 MPH max speeds with 9-11 Avg. speeds on my _blue_ runs, to those 30+ MPH Max. speeds with avg. speeds of 21-23 MPH over the course of 2 weeks!


----------



## irrballsac (Dec 31, 2011)

chomps1211 said:


> I'm a math dyslexic with ADD, so this thread gives me a headache, but isn't *this* the way horizontal inaccuracy would work to log a speed _slower_ than actual speed?
> 
> 
> Hope so!!! Means my top speed of 35+ MPH was actually _faster_! (...I know, I know! ...but I'm a first season NooB. So _that_ max speed impresses the F#%$ out of me!  ) {...scared the F#%$ out of me too!!}
> ...


This rationale makes more sense to me than the others. Plus that _*cute*_ post card drawing brings it all home. 

While at the same time not answering the original question of the means of recording, or showing speed.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

irrballsac said:


> This rationale makes more sense to me than the others.
> 
> ...While at the same time not answering the original question of the means of recording, or showing speed.


Yeah, sorry! but the replies going both ways concerning accuracy were stuck in my head and I couldn't get them out! (...did I mention borderline OCD as well!!!   )

I _was_ using an iPhone app. called Cyclemeter, (...originaly got it for my MTB) then tried "Ski Tracks"! I like the Ski Tracks app. better, I like the interface, maps & graphs better, but it doesn't sync with my calendar app. on my mac. Cyclemeter emails ALL logged info to me, via email and sync's it to my iCal. But *it* seems to log "Slower" speeds than Ski Tracks. _BOTH_ r battery HOG's on iPhone!


----------



## irrballsac (Dec 31, 2011)

I was pondering whether or not the iPhones 'accelerometer' could fix the problems with the vertical movement speeds, but I didn't know for sure. I used to have a pirated app called 'adrenaline' or something like that that would show vertical changes, g's exerted, speed, etc. but never got a chance to use it. I used to use path tracker for bike riding but I don't remember the data it would out put.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

chomps1211 said:


> ! (...did I mention borderline OCD as well!!!   )



..._yeah_, I'm an "_Excellent_" Shredder! ..._Excellent shredder_ Yeah!!! 


...of course, I _never_ leave the driveway!!!!


----------



## irrballsac (Dec 31, 2011)

Bumppppp!!!!


----------



## Otto Maddox (Aug 26, 2010)

i ride like a grandma. i just prefer to cruise :dunno:

my hill only has like ~750ft vert so the lift ride time seems double to that of actual ride time.

i also have a rocker and get the death chatters on anything above like 30mph it seems.


----------



## SnowRock (Feb 28, 2011)

irrballsac said:


> Bumppppp!!!!


This thread has a bunch of recommendations.. fro speed Ski Tracks works well. 

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/45176-iphone-apps-snowboarders.html



chomps1211 said:


> I'm a math dyslexic with ADD, so this thread gives me a headache, but isn't *this* the way horizontal inaccuracy would work to log a speed _slower_ than actual speed?
> 
> Hope so!!! Means my top speed of 35+ MPH was actually _faster_! (...I know, I know! ...but I'm a first season NooB. So _that_ max speed impresses the F#%$ out of me!  ) {...scared the F#%$ out of me too!!}
> 
> I jumped from 15-18 MPH max speeds with 9-11 Avg. speeds on my _blue_ runs, to those 30+ MPH Max. speeds with avg. speeds of 21-23 MPH over the course of 2 weeks!


There are smarter people on here that have commented on the whole engineering aspect of board design before so I would defer to them but your theory makes sense to me. I was actually looking at my own logs and found it very interesting that I have gone much faster locally versus out west and most recently a trip I had to Stowe. There were at least two runs I felt like I was absolutely cranking on... it was early in the day on a black that transitions into a really wide blue with a nice pitch. I was running wide open as it was empty outside my group behind me and I was making some bigger radius carves versus my local hills that I tend to bomb. Felt much faster vs my high recorded speeds locally.


----------



## bostonboarder (Nov 25, 2008)

I've been using SpeedView for android. It seem to work pretty well, the best part is looking at the graphical representation after a hard crash. I dug my nose in at 40 mph the other day...one of the scariest experiences in my life, after I figured out how the hell I was unhurt I looked at the app 40mph-0 in less than 1.5 seconds... I guess I have the stopping power of a sports car :dunno:


----------



## donkey (Feb 2, 2011)

Ski Tracks for iPhone.

Shows distance, vertical, elevation and most important of all, speed! You can save your runs in the program too


----------



## irrballsac (Dec 31, 2011)

Awesome! Thank you guys so much. I didn't realize that the other thread was on there. I just searched for app, speed app, and then speedometer brought me to this old thread. 

Anyone else use any other means for recording besides phones?


----------



## newguy36 (Feb 23, 2010)

46 is my record...I wish my runs weren't only .5 miles long....


----------



## irrballsac (Dec 31, 2011)

newguy36 said:


> 46 is my record...I wish my runs weren't only .5 miles long....


I used to live in Chicago. Where do you ride?


----------



## newguy36 (Feb 23, 2010)

irrballsac said:


> I used to live in Chicago. Where do you ride?


Last year it was all Cascade. This year has been all Devils Head.


----------



## irrballsac (Dec 31, 2011)

newguy36 said:


> Last year it was all Cascade. This year has been all Devils Head.


Ive never been to either. When I used to drive to visit my dad in MN, we would drive past there, I always wanted to go, but was brooooookkkkeeeee and couldn't afford it. 

When I was in Indiana, a lot of people talked about "The Pines"? Ever been there?


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

So is this all talk or is someone going to show some evidence?
Maybe a video without cuts, clearly showing re-setting the 'radar gun', then dropping, then checking out the results? Might be cool to see.
I'm in the same boat as everyone else - just hearsay. Mine was on a black diamond, freshly groomed (upper part of "Hot Sauce" in Revelstoke) where I know others who have clocked over 100kph on. I'm pretty sure that's the spot at RMR you can go the fastest. I was on a beat up banana board at the time, lol.
I think the World Record is like 200kph+... no doubt some euro hard boot race boarder on the optimal slope.
These high speed runs have little to do with ability, and more do with big balls & small brains :laugh:

As far as those goggles are concerned... yeah they seem cool, but considering how regularly I smash my goggles on the snow and on tree branches, well let's just say I'm not rich enough yet. I just wouldn't risk it for the expensive cost.


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

My fastest run would be on my 2011 Highlife bombing what you call a freshly groomed double black. 

I have no idea what actual speed it was but it was damn fast. Damn fun too:thumbsup:.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

last sunday was my first time using a speed app for my shitty blackberry, took one run down the "steep" slope at a local hill in choppy wet fresh, hit 39. I would not want to go much faster than that in those conditions, on that board. I will try to use it on some bigger hills and with better boards this week. Pretty confident my old NS would handle 50 without a hitch but I have never clocked it before. I'd like to get on the Highlife this week and go full throttle and see what it will do


----------



## jello24 (Apr 10, 2010)

My fastest currently is the fastest allowable on a green run, which is really slow. I tried bombing on other runs before but one unforeseen mogul sent me flying and promptly dislocated my shoulder, effectively ending my daredevil days.


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

My quickest this year so far was just over 67kph (41mph) yesterday I topped out at 57kph. I couldn't imagine going much faster myself. I'm not really into speed though.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

I use skitracks for iPhone.

Leo and I have been dealing with the speed thing this season. My top speed is only 37mph, I've got him on video cranking my me at 42mph.

Leo's view on that run;






My much lamer view of the same run. You'll see Leo rocket by on the far left of the screen at the 15 second mark. I only hit 30mph on this run while he was going 42;


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

56 today on t-rice. Couyldve gone faster but ran out of hill.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

david_z said:


> 56 today on t-rice. Couyldve gone faster but ran out of hill.


cheese and rice man...now I know never to bother racing you. Are you riding with Leo today? Tell him to turn his speed app on!


----------



## dantech (Jan 27, 2011)

I use Alpine Replay. Snow was a mixture of frozen granular and ice on this day.

My fastest run so far this season was 45.9mph on my Proto down a black run.

Next run, tossed my phone to my cousin who is crazy..and he bombed a double black and clocked in at 69.3mph on his revolver.


----------



## SloMo (Apr 6, 2010)

At the end of last year in spring conditions on a green run me and my friend timed ourselves. I computed it to be around a 25mph average. Not bad considering it was sticky spring snow and it was on a run that has portions that are almost flat for a good 1/5 of the run. But 1.5 minutes for 700 vert riding and then having to ride 9 to the top is not so much fun.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Damn 69.3 sounds almost unreal for the Revolver!

I tried topping the T-rice today came close on the Arbor Blacklist (53) and Element (54) the latter which bindings' hardware kept coming loose so that was kind of sketch. Also dropped my phone and didn't track last two runs on the Element. I'm reasonably confident that the Element was a shade faster than the T-Rice, but unfortunately I wasn't able to clock it


----------



## mkgntal (Feb 2, 2014)

dreampow said:


> My fastest run would be on my 2011 Highlife bombing what you call a freshly groomed double black.
> 
> I have no idea what actual speed it was but it was damn fast. Damn fun too:thumbsup:.


WTF is a groomed double black :dunno:


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

mkgntal said:


> WTF is a groomed double black :dunno:


Steep as fuck corduroy. It's hard to come by, but it does exist.


----------



## mkgntal (Feb 2, 2014)

NWBoarder said:


> Steep as fuck corduroy. It's hard to come by, but it does exist.


Good to know, but if it is that steep I'd rather be on pow :yahoo:


----------



## NZRide (Oct 2, 2013)

112km/h (69mph) that was fastest using 2 different speedo apps for Android on the Galaxy S3. Tested in the car and very accurate to around 1-2km/h of speedo (and know thats almost dead on at 60km/h from our towns radar LED readouts to stop speeding).
For those comments way earlier about GPS being inaccurate, is incorrect, it takes into account the angular difference of a slope and accurate down to a couple of meters on any axis. You don't have to do any maths with the figures you get out of the device.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

42.5mph (68.5km/h) according to Ski tracks, with duck stance, on a flat rocker (K2 Parkstar), while trying to train myself proper technique (closed shoulders and and front foot initiated carving). Luckily that black run was virtually empty, and not that chopped up.

'bombing the hill' like that didnt give me the rush i thought it would though. And i had to stop and wait for my boarding partners afterwards.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

NZRide said:


> For those comments way earlier about GPS being inaccurate, is incorrect, it takes into account the angular difference of a slope and accurate down to a couple of meters on any axis. You don't have to do any maths with the figures you get out of the device.


I'm glad you think so! My watch recorded me here doing 265 km/h... Beat that bitches.

Day 8 - Lake Louise Virus & Nitro by apoutanen at Garmin Connect - Details

And for those that think they have that beat, this must be after I just applied wax. This day I maxed out at 6156 km/h!!! WOO HOO!!!

Day 29 - Nakiska by apoutanen at Garmin Connect - Details

People, stop worrying about your bloody top speed. It means nothings. If you want to compare how fast you are go try a BX course and time yourself on it, then time your buddy for bragging rights. Some of the best days I've had on snow I never went over 65 km/h (according to my super accurate watch GPS). It's all about having fun, not trying for the land speed record!


----------



## kwillo (Jan 11, 2013)

Tried to get my max bombing down from close to the peak of whistler to the base on nice early morning groomers in -20.....ended up getting early frostbite on my nose...
Not so worried about it now haha.


----------

